# First Dirted Tank algae issue



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

I have my first dirt / gravel based planted 40 gal breeder in my living room which I would say was medium planted and is now experiencing green algae on the large piece of mopani wood. It has been running for several months. I chose not to use CO2 in this tank due to its location and dose 10 ml of Excel 5 - 6 times a week instead. I have a Deep Blue T5HO 2 bulb light fixture with a pink and daylight bulb for 78 watts suspended some 8 - 10 inches above the tank timed for 8 hours a day followed by 3 hours of blue moon LEDs before total darkness.
I was wondering if I both cut back the lights to 7 hours and raised the light some 4 inches higher should that help solve the growth of this algae.
Thanks to all for advice and suggestions!! :fish10::fish10:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It should help, but can't say it will resolve the issue. If it were me, I would cut back to 6hrs first and see if that does it. It will take some time to know if it will make a difference, so it will take patience.


----------

